# Tren only cycle



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Thinking of running tren for 8 weeks, wondering what dose and what i should use for prog side as i am susceptible to these, i got gyno when i was 15. This is my 3rd cycle and considering the power of tren i would like to run it on its own.

Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

test base mate or your told todger wont be working much!!! personally wouldnt took tren unless uve already done some other compounds i.e deca its a 19 nor so you should know how to handle the shut down/sides...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Tren, Var, Prov, T3 and Clen...

Great cycle mate... Recommended :thumb:


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

300 mg a week. Jab EOD. and run Test with this or as said, you will be Mr Floppy for a few weeks.

Great stuff in terms of results.


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

Add some sort of an aromatisable compound in there such as test or dbol.

For prolactin related sides look into cabergoline, bromocriptine or selegiline.

If its Tren ace, inject ED.

SB


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

so tempted to use tren a in my kick start, wanna leave it till next cycle put got three little golden soldiers staring at me :-( decisions, decisions...


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Check out my journal for high tren, trt test...


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for the input lads


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

SB & Anabolic; why does tren have to be injected ED?

not true at all. Yeah you may reduce sides but half life is that so you can do EOD too.


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

Reaper 2X3 said:


> SB & Anabolic; why does tren have to be injected ED?
> 
> not true at all. Yeah you may reduce sides but half life is that so you can do EOD too.


The half-life of Tren Ace is roughly a day, by injecting every other day you would have way too many fluctuations.

Although you can get away with EOD injects, I think its best to keep stable levels throughout. Do you really want the concentration to drop by 50% then spike it again, I think that would pave the way for alot more sides.

SB


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have heard the argument in terms of less sides by ED injections. My sides (bar the night sweats, lack of sleep and insane dreams) having been bad though. I do get very very hot but no real aggression. EOD has worked okay so far and personally i'd rather miss the pinning ED. But fair enough mate, always good to hear another view.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Doing EOD ace myself, no issues with sides etc and have done it that way before


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep like I said most people can get away with EOD, I cant. I get stupid depression, night sweats and aggression on Tren even though im not an unstable person.

Personally I hate injecting ED but with insulin pins its not too bad, it causes very small discomfort compared to bigger gauge needles and also there is no pain associated with it. I just back-fill the insulin syringe and im good to go.

Also injecting ED will mean your overall volume of injection is also smaller, further helping to avoid discomfort.

SB


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Does tren ace go through subq easy? Just into standard subq sites or into muscle groups like IM...


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

IM superhorse, dont be doing it subq mate. I shoot it in the same syringe as test. But do the test last as when i pin it means if i do nick a vein i am less likely to get tren cough (so the test is the first thing to go into your muscle, followed by the tren). Seems to have worked for me so far anyway!!!


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

Superhorse, if you are pinning small volumes you can go subq. I have done this many times with little to no discomfort.

Otherwise the insulin needle is long enough to go into lean areas such as delt and quad. The pain associated with insulin needle injections is little to non existant.

Hope that helps.

SB


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Singhbuilder said:


> Superhorse, if you are pinning small volumes you can go subq. I have done this many times with little to no discomfort.
> 
> Otherwise the insulin needle is long enough to go into lean areas such as delt and quad. The pain associated with insulin needle injections is little to non existant.
> 
> ...


wouldnt injecting sub-q take a lot longer for it to be absorbed? and if so would that mean youd have to do the sub-q all the cycle? also where are we getting info of the half lifes? as i have always just gone off what people say on heere but i may just check the actual half lifes to see the logic.

btw, singh builder, if thats you in your avi, thats mad paa jhee. you seem very knowledgeable.


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

Like a Boss said:


> wouldnt injecting sub-q take a lot longer for it to be absorbed? and if so would that mean youd have to do the sub-q all the cycle? also where are we getting info of the half lifes? as i have always just gone off what people say on heere but i may just check the actual half lifes to see the logic.
> 
> btw, singh builder, if thats you in your avi, thats mad paa jhee. you seem very knowledgeable.


Thanks pajhi 

I knew someone would pose this question about subq absorption and it is a good question. However I have not come across any studies that prove subq injections take longer to absorb. I especially advocate the use of subq injections on Tren ace cycles because injecting every day in the glutes can literally become a pain in the ass 

In regards to pinning the whole subq cycle, no of course not bro. I pin subq and IM alternately, the circle I train in which consists of other doctors who also use AAS go as far as injecting Tren Ace twice a day to maintain high concentrations in the blood. Although I dont do this, I do pin Tren Ace every day.

But for me I can grow on very low doses of AAS, anything above 500mg of test is just for the 'alpha-male' feeling for me  obviously the more muscle is a bonus.

In regards to half-lives, you can work them out yourself. You have to have molecular weight of the compound and there is a formula you use, just google it you will find the formula.

Hope that answers your question.

SB


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Singhbuilder said:


> Thanks pajhi
> 
> I knew someone would pose this question about subq absorption and it is a good question. However I have not come across any studies that prove subq injections take longer to absorb. I especially advocate the use of subq injections on Tren ace cycles because injecting every day in the glutes can literally become a pain in the ass
> 
> ...


 :thumb: ...sounds like some serious knowledge, ill def have to look more into this as im doing my cycle in approx 8 weeks, prob 1rip, but was unsure about the pinning thing. seeing as im a chemical engineer i reckon i have no excuse in terms of working out the half lifes :cursing: ..

have some reps, seeing as your bars r red lol


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

Like a Boss said:


> :thumb: ...sounds like some serious knowledge, ill def have to look more into this as im doing my cycle in approx 8 weeks, prob 1rip, but was unsure about the pinning thing. seeing as im a chemical engineer i reckon i have no excuse in terms of working out the half lifes :cursing: ..
> 
> have some reps, seeing as your bars r red lol


Haha thanks.

Yeah I think have received alot of bad rep because I have challenged alot of peoples 'bro-knowledge', and considering this is the steroid forum everyone thinks they are right  haha!

Chemical engineer?! Come on bro you should be sprouting your chemistry knowledge all over this forum. The half-life thing should be a breeze for you, chemistry wasnt my strong point lol.

Onerip is a good product, but you look fairly lean from your avi anyway. When you are ready post your cycle up and I will give it a once-over 

SB


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Singhbuilder said:


> Superhorse, if you are pinning small volumes you can go subq. I have done this many times with little to no discomfort.
> 
> Otherwise the insulin needle is long enough to go into lean areas such as delt and quad. The pain associated with insulin needle injections is little to non existant.
> 
> ...


Hi, can you explain this subq technique of injecting tren a, I personally wouldn't of considered it till now. For example

1. 1ml slin pin with and orange tip needle use this too draw tren

2. I pinch a small piece of my belly

3. Swab that area.

4. Jab tren into pinched area and inject as though it was hcg.

or jab it straight into quad, delt or chest as if it was igf.

The whole thing just don't seem right. But given the correct info I will try it before I opinionate.


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

miller25 said:


> Hi, can you explain this subq technique of injecting tren a, I personally wouldn't of considered it till now. For example
> 
> 1. 1ml slin pin with and orange tip needle use this too draw tren
> 
> ...


What doesnt seem right about it? I have done it many many times.

Just jab it like you would be jabbing hCG subq. And when doing it IM do it as a normal injection.

SB


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

miller25 said:


> Hi, can you explain this subq technique of injecting tren a, I personally wouldn't of considered it till now. For example
> 
> 1. 1ml slin pin with and orange tip needle use this too draw tren
> 
> ...


So just jab it as if doing hcg, *pinching the skin using the exact same pin n needle* I would for hcg????


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

miller25 said:


> So just jab it as if doing hcg, *pinching the skin using the exact same pin n needle* I would for hcg????


Yup.

SB


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

If you cant draw up the oil through the insulin syringe then backfill it by removing the plunger, its much easier.

SB


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok thanks for your time, I will give this a try and see if it works for me. I go for 1/2 a ml first and maybe try 1 ml if it feels ok. Thanks once again.


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

miller25 said:


> Ok thanks for your time, I will give this a try and see if it works for me. I go for 1/2 a ml first and maybe try 1 ml if it feels ok. Thanks once again.


No problem 

SB


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

To anyone that was curious about subq tren a injections, I have injected 1ml into the abdomen area around 2 n 1/2 hour ago and all is good so far.

I used a insulin needle that was a 27g (I think, can't be ****d going upstairs to check)

Pinched the skin on my swabbed lower abdomen

Inserted the the back filled 1ml slin pin.

I let go of the pinched skin and shot the tren nice and easy

No pain, no cough, just a little discomfort due to me getting used to the thought subq tren in my lower abdomen.

Now that tells me that it is good to go, it also means shooting tren a or even prop is very simple using the method, i have six places to shoot on my abdomen and all of the other usual spots. I will add though I would not go above 1ml at a time as i reckon the oil would leak back out.

Hope this helps anyone.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just thinking if a Clomid EOD would be a good idea when on a tren only cycle?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Apparently not overly useful for strong androgens...


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

miller25 said:


> To anyone that was curious about subq tren a injections, I have injected 1ml into the abdomen area around 2 n 1/2 hour ago and all is good so far.
> 
> I used a insulin needle that was a 27g (I think, can't be ****d going upstairs to check)
> 
> ...


Glad you went through with it.

And Im glad I could be of help to suggest this method to you 

SB


----------

